# Was ist das beste futter für karpfen



## spacefish (7. August 2003)

Hallo ich wollte nur mal wissen was so das beste futter zum Karpfen angeln ist wenn ich in einem see auf grund angeln will


----------



## sebastian (7. August 2003)

Alles ist möglich!! Von der Kartoffel bis zum Forlic kommt nur auf den See an. Sag wies dort ausschaut und ob viel gefischt wird.


----------



## spacefish (7. August 2003)

In dem see wird schon relativ viel gefischt der see hat einen sandboden und an manchen stellen ist ersehr krautbewachsen der see ist ein baggersee in dem noch gebaggert wird


----------



## JonasH (7. August 2003)

Nach dem was ich alles so gelesen hab, würde ich sagen, entweder Mais (mit Lebensmittealfarbe oder Boilifarbe) grün färben und mit Mandel aroma eine nacht in'n Kühlschrank stellen und dann damit am Kraut fischen oder mit Boilies (welche weiß ich nicht) am Kraut...
Vielleicht stimmt's nicht ganz aber es gibt hier profis die dir garntiert helfen können!


----------



## sebastian (7. August 2003)

Wenn viele fischen empfehle ich Boilis diese musst du allerdings jeden dritten Tag dort anfüttern um sie an "deiner" Stelle daran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## JonasH (9. August 2003)

Also da muss ich wiedersprechen!
(stand in einer Zeitschrift)
Bei viel befischtem Gewässer sollte man das mit dem Mais machen!!!


----------



## Bergi (9. August 2003)

kommt ganz drauf an.
In Gewässern wo viel mit Boilies geangelt wird kann es sein,das die Karpfen die Kugeln schon als "Grundnahrungsmittel" ansehen und bevorzugt Boilies essen.

genauso gut kann es sein das sie Grade es diesem Grund mit Boilies Gefahr in Verbindung bringen,also wären Partikel oder andere Boilieformen oder Farben von Vorteil!

Probier es einfach aus!


----------



## Petrifisch (9. August 2003)

Also Bergi ich muss sagen das es nicht stimmt was du schreibst! Karpfen sind Farbenblind und können keine Farben unterscheiden...

&nbsp;

Also...

&nbsp;

mfg

Petri


----------



## Katzengehirn (9. August 2003)

da hat der petri recht bergi... #d
karpfen und andere weißfische wählen sich die nahrung nicht nach der form und der farbe aus sondern eher nach dem geruch.... :v deswegen gibt es auch so viele lockstoffvarianten für unsere geliebten friedfische :q

#2
#g
#2

MFG Peter


----------



## Dentro (10. August 2003)

Öhhm, uns Karpfen werden zum großen Teil mit Weizen aufgezogen/gefüttert. (in Teichen)
Also, warum sollte man Karpfen nicht mit Weizen (evt. gequollen) anfüttern können? Ist  auch dazu noch billig.

Antesten...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. August 2003)

Das Karpfen Farbenblind sind glaube ich nicht. Auch im Karpfenauge finden sich sowohl Stäbchen wie auch Zäpfchen. Wofür wohl? Natürlich ist das Farbspektrum, das Fische sehen nicht mit unserem gleich, aber einige Farben werden sie schon unterscheiden können. 
Und selbst wenn nicht, so können sie doch zumindestens Hell und Dunkel unterscheiden, das ist doch auch ausreichend Grund, um Boilies einzufärben.

Ich Garantiere zumindestens, dass sie Rote und Gelbe irgendwie unterscheiden können. Zumindestens unsere Ex-Teichkarpfen, die haben nämlich im Vergleich die Gelben zuerst gefressen.

Und ich denke auch, dass sie Formen sehen und unterscheiden können. Wozu haben die Viecher sonst Augen??? 

Ausserdem bewegen sich verschiedene Formen beim Einsaugen anders.

Und sie Fressen auch fast geruch- und geschmackloses Futter wie geschroteten Hartmais in der Fischzucht.


Also bitte nicht jedes Gerücht einfach ungeprüft Nachplappern.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## STeVie (13. August 2003)

Ich hab hier irgendwo mal gelesen das man aus Frolic´s Frolicbolies machen kann, kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. August 2003)

Trocknen, mahlen und mit Griess Mischen.
40% Hufu, 60%Griess. Mit Eiern zu teig verarbeiten, Rollen, Kochen, trocknen lassen bis zur gewünschten Härte und einfrieren.

Selbstverständlich kann man die rezeptur noch verfeinern, wenn man mag.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## walti (14. August 2003)

hallo


Boilies ist noch besser.

Gruß

Walti

:m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m 



http://www.maxno-ek.com/index_de.html


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Willst du ein Lockfutter für den Futterkorb oder zum Füttern


----------



## Holger M. (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo erst einmal,

also zum Thema Farben erkennen.

Farben direkt erkennen als solche wie wir Menschen können sie nicht aber unterschiede erkennen sie schon. In tiefen dunklen Gewässer spielt die Farbe keine Rolle, da sie dort sowieso nicht erkannt wird. Auf die Farbe sollte man nur achten, wenn Wasservögel auf dem Wasser sind. Dann sollte man die Farbe so wählen, das sie sich nur sehr schlecht vom Untergrund unterscheidet damit der Köder nicht von den Wasservögeln gesehen und gefressen wird.

Nun aber zurück zur eigentlichen Frage von spacefish.

Der Heute wohl erfogreichst Köder um geziehlt auf Karpfen zu angeln ist der Boilie. Sicherlich werden auch Karpfen auf alle anderen Köder gefangen aber die Anzahl der Großkarpfen fängt kein anderer Köder so gut wie der Boilie.

Ich will jetzt hier niemanden angreifen aber einige Aussagen sind totaler blödsinn. Bitte nicht Böse sein.

Sicherlich kann man auch mit Partikel wie Mais, Hanf oder ähnlichem fangen aber um solche Partikel einzusetzen sollte man das Gewässer genau kennen und nicht den Angeldruck der Angeler sondern den Bestand der Fische.

Auch wenn ein Gewässer viel mit Boilies befischt wird, heißt das nicht, das auf diese nichts gefangen wird. Hier muß man seinen Boilie eben nur so atraktiv gestallten das der karpfen ihm nicht wiederstehen kann. Hierfür ist das Stichwort Zutaten.


----------



## hanse1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*



spacefish schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte nur mal wissen was so das beste futter zum Karpfen angeln ist wenn ich in einem see auf grund angeln will






Das beste und günstigste futter für Karpfen ist Frolic (hundefutter)
ich habe mit boilis noch nie so viele fische gefangen als wie mit frolic . !!!!!
manchmal ist sogar ein waller am hacken 
also bestes und günstiges futter ist frolic !!!! 

petri heil


----------



## hanse1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Frolic !!!!


----------



## Brot (6. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Zum Thema Frolic.
An manchen Gewässern schwierig, da verboten (Bei uns z.B. #q)

Mais und Pellets gehen eigentlich immer.
Boilies, is so ne sache, der Geschmack ist entscheident.
Bei uns z.B. gehen Fruchtige garnicht, da fängst mit viel Glück ein Blatt oder Kraut. Fischig geht bei uns gut (Halibut oder Monster Crap z.B.)


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Füttere doch einfach mit einen Gemisch aus Frolic,Hartmais,Pellets,Fisch,- und Fruchtboilies an .... du wirst sehr schnell bemerken worauf die Karpfen in deinen Gewässer zu dieser Jahreszeit "stehen" .


----------



## hanse1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*



Brot schrieb:


> Zum Thema Frolic.
> An manchen Gewässern schwierig, da verboten (Bei uns z.B. #q)
> 
> Mais und Pellets gehen eigentlich immer.
> ...






warum ist Frolic bei euch verboten ????:vik:


----------



## hanse1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

oder nur mir semmel !!!


----------



## Teddi80 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

hi

also ich habe bei uns am See wo stark verschlammt ist gute erfahrung mit Maisboilis gemacht (habe mit Mais angefüttert) dazu eine futtersprrale ohne gewicht klappt echt super


----------



## Thxmpsxn (9. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Hi,#h
manchmal ist weniger oft mehr. Versuchs doch mal mit PVA 
Montagen, anstatt einer groß angelegten Futterkampagne. Ne handvoll Boilies (event. halbiert) oder Pellets rein, gut is. Diese Montagen kannste auch direkt ins Kraut flacken. Da verhakt sich nix. Angle auch so in unseren Baggerseen, funzt ganz gut.#6


----------



## mmelch21 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Also um nicht vom Thema abzukommen meine Variante welche auch gut funktionieren wird.

Selbst zubereiteter Mais c.a eine Woche stehen gelassen.
Davon fütterst du jeden Tag (5Tage lang) c.a 1-3 Kilo pro futterplatz. Die Menge kann ich nicht sagen weiss den fischbestand nicht.
In den letzten Tagen fügst du den beiden Spots noch boilies hinzu um karpfen den boilie näher zu bringen. Wenn wenig brassen sind dann würde ich mit c.a 5 maiskörnern am Haar mit einen langschenkeligen 8er haken fischen. Bei viel brassen würde ich auf boilie setzten.wobei das nicht ganz fix funktionieren muss. 

Was ich ansonsten beachten würde wenn kugeln am Haar baumeln -->rig länge lieber länger wáhlen. Denn kennt ein fisch einen köder nicht nimmt er ihn mit einen anderen saugdruck auf wie er es bei vertrauten ködern machen würde. Und somit wäre es angebracht lieber etwas mehr Spielraum zum Blei zu lassen. Hab bei vorsichtigen karpfen dadurch mehr runs erlebt.

Wichtig was man jemanden nicht oft genug ans Herz legen kann. Sehr sehr scharfe haken.
Vor allem anfänger achten sehr wenig drauf dass die Spitze scharf ist.

Aber mit Mais bist du sicherlich immer auf der grünen Seite unterwegs. Nur muss auch mal der boilie vor den rüssel kommen denn er ist meines Erachtens dder effektivere oder besser gesagt der selektivere köder von beiden. Aber Mais liegt grundsätzlich meistens auf meinem futterplatz. 

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.

Lg


----------



## hanse1 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

also bei mir giebt es drei möglichkeiten mit die ich immer gleich viel fang 
1.Frolic
2.Semmel 
3.Kürbiskernteig klapt auf Teiche und auch auf Seen 

Der Kübiskernteig Zubereitung für 1.kg :

600 dag. Kürbiskernmehl
200 dag Semmelbrösel 
1.Dose Mais könnt ruhig den saft auch dazu tun 
zwiepack 
2.eier 
etwas rum und etwas Vodka 
6.peckchen Vanillezucker 
3.EL normalen Zucker 
5.EL Kürbiskernöl
Mehl zum binden 
und etwas wasser 

das alles gut durchkneten bis ein fester teig wierd 
auf das Futter gehen Karpfen,Waller,Störe,und schleien auch ein aal war mal am harcken  
gutes futter 

Petri heil !!!!#h  |supergri


----------



## GandRalf (14. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Moin auch,

Alkohol im Fischfutter verstößt gegen die Genfer Konventionen!!|kopfkrat

:q


----------



## Maxe 90 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Weil ich meine Karpfen meist auf Erdbeer-Boilis fange versuche ich mein Futter so fruchtig wie möglich zu halten , dazu nehme ich Erdbeersirup . 
Das Zeug ist nicht teuer und eignet sich auch super als Dipp , einfach über Nacht einlegen und der Boili bekommt einen übelsten Erdbeerkick . 
Aber das Futter muss auch eine gewisse Herbe haben , das erreiche ich mit Hanf oder Frolic . 
Mein Futter besteht aus einem Partikelmix , Hanf ,Tigernüsse , Mais (aus der Dose ), Frolic,  Erdbeer-Boilis und Erdbeersirup .
Wenn auf Erdbeere nix geht kann man immer noch auf das herbe umsteigen zu Beispiel Frolic oder man kombiniert es einfach mal . 
Übrigens wenn man den Mais ein paar Tage gären lässt und er anfängt langsam zu stinken wird er für den Fich noch attraktiver !


----------



## noob4ever (19. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

ich frage mich nur ob der fragesteller nach 9 jahren immernoch auf der suche nach einem geeigneten futter ist


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Ist doch wurscht, das Thema ist nach wie vor interessant, wie man sieht.

Bei Grundfutter schwöre ich ja auf das mittlerweile uralte Mein Futter von Kremkus; eine wahre Geruchsexplosion! |bigeyes
Leider ist der Preis so was von jenseits aller Schmerzgrenzen... :r Deswegen ist das bei mir ein Zusatz.
B22 ist auf Karpfen auch ein klasse Zusatz im Grundfutter.

Ansonten ist es eher die Partikelmischung, vor allem zum Vorfüttern. Billig & hoch effizient.
Frolic ist nach wie vor ein Bringer und reißt nicht solche Löcher in die Geldbörse wie Boilies.

Und natürlich Forelli!
Als alleiniges oder anteiliges Anfüttermaterial ein echter Knaller, sowohl zum Vorfüttern geeignet und noch mehr als Futter beim Angeln selbst, da es eine Blitzwirkung hat.


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*



Holger M. schrieb:


> Nun aber zurück zur eigentlichen Frage von spacefish.
> 
> Der Heute wohl erfogreichst Köder um geziehlt auf Karpfen zu angeln ist der Boilie. Sicherlich werden auch Karpfen auf alle anderen Köder gefangen aber die Anzahl der Großkarpfen fängt kein anderer Köder so gut wie der Boilie.


Stimmt mM nach so nicht! das ist immernoch gewässerabhängig. Ich fange an vielen Gewässern mit Mais deutlich besser!



hanse1 schrieb:


> Das beste und günstigste futter für Karpfen ist Frolic (hundefutter)
> ich habe mit boilis noch nie so viele fische gefangen als wie mit frolic . !!!!!
> manchmal ist sogar ein waller am hacken
> also bestes und günstiges futter ist frolic !!!!
> ...



Stimmt ebenso nicht! Viele Partikelköder oder selbst zubereitete Köder sind günstiger! Und ob es das "beste" (für den Fisch) ist würde ich nicht behaupten!


@TE: warum fütterst du nicht einfach mit Partikeln wie Mais und größeren Ködern wie Frolic/Boilies und fischst an einer Rute Partikel und an der zweiten den anderen Köder!? so bekommst du schneller einen überblick was bei euch gängig ist! Die Idee mit dem PVA im Kraut finde ich auch sehr gut!


----------



## Brot (19. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*



hanse1 schrieb:


> warum ist Frolic bei euch verboten ????:vik:



Weil bei uns gewisse ältere Herrschaften behaupten, die geschlachteten Fische rieche und schmecken nach Frolic, das behaupten sie allerdings auch von vanillie boilies, die sind aber nicht verboten ^^


----------



## michebauer (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Hallo,
mit was bindet man das Grundfutter so dass ich es mit einem PVA-Netz auswerfen kann? 

Wasser löst ja PVA auf.

PS: bin kein Profiangler!


----------



## Simp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Das PVA löst sich nicht sofort auf, du solltest das Futter nur nicht zu nass machen, sollte kein Problem sein.
Da du das Futter durch das PVA zusammenhälst, brauchst du gerade mal soviel Wasser, dass das Futter nicht durch die Maschen rieselt.

Grüße


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Auch wenn das Futter nur leicht feucht ist, bezweifle ich, daß jemand schnell genug arbeiten kann, daß das funktioniert...

:mPVA vertäglich wird es aber mit Salz.

Es ist Problemlos möglich, Partikel in aller Ruhe zu verarbeiten, wenn man sie in eine Salzlösung legt.


----------



## juli880xd (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was ist das beste futter für karpfen*

Also ich habe neulich mir ein futterrezepte selber gemischt und damit habe ich einen riesigen karpfen gefangen...schätzungsweise 25-30 kg habe ihn mit fresh fruit one boilies von berkley gulp carp gefangen, habe sie aber 3 Tage lang getippt mit einem Tutti frutti Dip von Nash.

Das Futterrezepte lautet:

750 g Paniermehl
250 g Kakaopulver(wenn möglich süß)
2 Esslöffel Zucker
25 ml Honig
2-3 pkg. Vanillezucker
1-2 Esslöffel Oregano(für den starken Geruch)
150-200 g Haferflocken
100 g Kokosraspeln
200-250 g Gehackte Mandeln

Viel Erfolg und Petri heil

Mfg Julian


----------

